# Biege or Yellow Shea Butter?



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm going to order some shea butter from Columbus. What I need to know is besides for the obvious (color) what is the difference between the unrefined biege and the unrefined yellow shea butter? Which should I order?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

For soap order the cheapest unrefined. For leave in products, go with another place, CF shea is grainy, likely because it's been heated to high. When I find good shea, and I always ask for a sample with a coop, and if it's good I buy several large flat rate boxes of it and then put it in the bottom of my fridge, my daughters fridges and my sisters fridge  Newdirectionsaromoatics.com always has pretty shea and tons of other things like dead sea mud, clay, mica's, salts etc....


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

My shea from Columbus is grainy.


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

This is a good shea. I have used it before & just ordered more. The price is pretty good so I'll soap with it. I prefer their refined for my cream but they are out for now.

http://www.oilsbynature.com/merchan...ButterURIvory&Product_Code=BSheaButterURIvory

Jenny


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks for the responses! After Vicki's response I decided not to order Shea from Columbus, but before I saw the other posts, I decided to order Shea from Oils By Nature, because of the price and some good things I had read about their products. Needless to say I was glad to see Jeny's response. I called them and they said that their refined was supposed to arrive today, but was held up by the snow storm and shoud arrive no later than Friday. I went ahead and ordered the unrefined since I know Vicki uses unrefined and I adore her soap. 

How do we find co-ops? Will we have some on here for different items? How about for fragrances? 

I appreciate every reply, and hope I did right. I'll use it for soap and I have also been using it for Lotion Bars which are great for this cold winter weather.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

I got the Shea butter from Oils By Nature. I purchased the unrefined for soap, but I have to say it's not the least bit grainy. I don't know if their unrefined is like that all the time, but I'm real satisified with the purchase. I had a coupon code which gave me 5% off. Not alot but better than nothing!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2011)

If you get grainy shea and want to spend the time, you can temper it and the grainy will be gone.. heat to about 120 degrees and hold there for 15 to 20 minutes, cool slowly not in frig etc... 
Barb


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

thank you for the good information Barbara, I will store that away and now know how to fix the "grainy" problem. I appreciate the advice


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

MRFBarbara said:


> If you get grainy shea and want to spend the time, you can temper it and the grainy will be gone.. heat to about 120 degrees and hold there for 15 to 20 minutes, cool slowly not in frig etc...
> Barb


Yes, that really works. I just did this last week. Very smooth now. Thanks, Barb.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I almost always use Columbus' shea. Yes, it feels grainy as it comes but when I melt it to make whipped shea it is never grainy. And it's fine for lotion and soap as is. Can't say the same for lip balm though. It can turn out smooth and perfect and a month later it's mysteriously gotten grainy. Go figure. I just quit using it in lip balm altogether because of that.


----------

